# SCB wreck on Sabine river



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

http://kfdm.com/shared/news/top-stories/stories/kfdm_vid_15858.shtml


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

oh man, that looks bad. kill switches and life jackets... I think we take a lot for granted.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Does look bad, could have been a lot worst. Glad no one was killed.


----------



## lwgbully (Jan 23, 2009)

The title of this thread should have been "Boat wreck on Sabine River"...


----------



## spooksupeRipple (Feb 28, 2015)

Glad no one got hurt


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

lwgbully said:


> The title of this thread should have been "Boat wreck on Sabine River"...


What's wrong with the title? Seems like a factual representation to me considering the SCB was shown in the pic. Couldn't get a make on the other boat because it was upside down with a hole in it. If he had the 400 HP on the back he could have flown over the guy Dukes of Hazard style. YEEEHAW let's to catch a trout for money.

It's good to hear everyone is ok. I will be curious to hear the result of the investigation.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

mikedeleon said:


> What's wrong with the title?
> 
> It's good to hear everyone is ok. I will be curious to hear the result of the investigation.


Title is not a dig in anyway on SCB. Just facts. I love SCB boats and strive to own one, one day.

I pray for the injured, one person has a bad neck injury and is in surgery today. One minute your sitting there fishing, next minute your life is changed. If you cant see around the corner, though the fog, SLOW DOWN.


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

cfulbright said:


> Title is not a dig in anyway on SCB. Just facts. I love SCB boats and strive to own one, one day.
> 
> I pray for the injured, one person has a bad neck injury and is in surgery today. One minute your sitting there fishing, next minute your life is changed. If you cant see around the corner, though the fog, SLOW DOWN.


I have nothing against the title, I was defending it as well. SCB's are no doubt fine machines.


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

*Grab some popcorn and a Mountain Dew.....*

*Here we go again !!!!!!!!!!! :dance:*

*Danny*


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

That area does not look like a place you should be doing 60 to 70mph IMO. Glad no one was hurt, just be careful out there & wear you kill switch. Also use common sense.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

bound to happen sooner or later. I have no idea why anyone feels the need to go 80mph on the water.

BTW, not bashing SCB, they makes some sweet looking boats.


----------



## Majek20V (Mar 26, 2006)

Who's next, wade fisherman??? Slow down folks! I've seen some close calls with these boats burning shorelines and going around blind corners with waders. Just because you can go 70 doesn't mean you should.


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

Both boats came around a corner in the river.. Both boats were on plane at the time of the wreck. The driver of the SCB turned to the right and the other boat went left trying to avoid each other. It wasn't foggy or anything. Where the wreck happened they had time to see each other and get out of the way but both drivers turned to miss each other the same way.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Copano/Aransas said:


> That area does not look like a place you should be doing 60 to 70mph IMO. Glad no one was hurt, just be careful out there & wear you kill switch. Also use common sense.


... this ... much less even say, 50mph.

Unfortunately ... common sense doesn't come with the hull of ANY boat.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

I hope they will all be ok. No dig on SCB. I think their boats are awesome.
I think you get under experienced drivers on an overpowered boat and this is what happens.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> ... this ... much less even say, 50mph.
> 
> Unfortunately ... common sense doesn't come with the hull of ANY boat.


Yeah i agree with that.


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

I am going to try and give the SCB guy the benefit of the doubt, I made a smart a** comment earlier. With that being said you kind of either love or hate the go fast boats. It's no doubt a polarizing opinion with two sides. If you put enough boats that will run fast on the water accidents will happen, and they will happen at any speed. When you have that much power behind your butt you gotta be that much more careful and cautious because you have a great responsibility to be safe on the water, and the bottom line is you can't brake or react quickly when higher speeds are involved. Maybe the other guy was at fault, who knows. 

It's good no one was hurt, truly. I am thinking at least 8 pages.


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

There was a tournament going on with 30+ boats, mostly bass boats, that all run around 70. It happened right after blast off. Stuff happens and like most said its fortunate that nobody was seriously hurt. The only person that walked away from it jumped out of the SCB right before impact. He told me he was pretty sore but nothing else. Thank the lord they will all be ok.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

TexasSlam18 said:


> Both boats came around a corner in the river.. Both boats were on plane at the time of the wreck. The driver of the SCB turned to the right and the other boat went left trying to avoid each other. It wasn't foggy or anything. Where the wreck happened they had time to see each other and get out of the way but both drivers turned to miss each other the same way.


If this is in fact the case I would expect the overturned boat made the "wrong" move and the SCB did what he could. Excessive speed surely seems likely and could change responsibility (or irresponsibility as the case may be)......jm.02

.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Um....I guess I will be the first to say...

George in Pearland at South Texas BoatWorks....


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

acoastalbender said:


> If this is in fact the case I would expect the overturned boat made the "wrong" move and the SCB did what he could. Excessive speed surely seems likely and could change responsibility (or irresponsibility as the case may be)......jm.02
> 
> .


I agree, but there are 3 sides to every story. Both people involved have a side and then the truth. Since nobody actually saw the wreck, just pulled up after t happened, who really knows.


----------



## TreyP (Oct 16, 2011)

Was there a speed given as a cause as the accident?


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

TreyP said:


> Was there a speed given as a cause as the accident?


No one found at fault yet. That doesn't prevent the news from saying the other boat were victims though.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Bad deal for sure, glad there was no fatalities....


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Unfortunately, if there is a wreck between a Lamborghini and a minivan-there is the automatic assumption that it was the Lamborghini driver's fault and excessive speed was involved. Truth of the matter is, at this point, we don't know who is at fault here.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> Unfortunately, if there is a wreck between a Lamborghini and a minivan-there is the automatic assumption that it was the Lamborghini driver's fault and excessive speed was involved. Truth of the matter is, at this point, we don't know who is at fault here.


I would blame the minivan driver...seems like 9 out of 10 people I see driving minivans can't drive worth a flip. :headknock

But in this case, if boat "A" is going 70 mph and boat "B" is going 25 mph coming directly at each other, that doesn't give you much room for error and any slight delay in reactions could be deadly. At least nobody was killed but I'd have to say that speed definitely was the leading factor in this accident.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

The good news is that the power pole still works

Glad no one got killed ........the brakes don't work too good on boats


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> Unfortunately, if there is a wreck between a Lamborghini and a minivan-there is the automatic assumption that it was the Lamborghini driver's fault and excessive speed was involved. Truth of the matter is, at this point, we don't know who is at fault here.


Correctamundo....however, excessive speed is a relative thing, all I can say is there's a slower speed at which this wouldn't have happened, by one or both...

.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

It doesn't really matter how fast they were going in MPH, it matters if they were going too fast for the conditions/situation. You can be going too fast in a pontoon boat with a 25 hp on it, if the situation/conditions are right.


----------



## CLIMAX (Oct 3, 2012)

After Living on the water at Lake Travis for the past thirteen years prior to moving here. Accidents were pretty common as I new all too well. I did the majority of the boat repair on that Lake out of Emerald Point. There were very many high speed boats there in the forty foot range, running twin Blown engines, Houseboats, Yachts ect. The vast majority of accidents and Fatalities however were caused by smaller boats, Jet Skis and rented watercraft. Mostly with people that had very limited experience or intoxicated. Not pointing the finger in any direction just speaking from what I have observed.


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

So the SCB went right the other guy went left. Per coast guard two boats are coming head on what way do you go? Right it's always right. Sounds like the other guy needs a boaters safety course. Glad everyone walked away with minimal injuries. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

acoastalbender said:


> Correctamundo....however, excessive speed is a relative thing, all I can say is there's a slower speed at which this wouldn't have happened, by one or both...
> 
> .


Pick whatever speed you want. The scb went right and the other went left. There's the first problem. Then they start correcting the same way trying to avoid the first mistake made by one of the boaters.


----------



## spooksupeRipple (Feb 28, 2015)

He went left. He went right. What ways did they go before their last maneuvers? 

Bottom line slow down when you don't know what's ahead!


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

Hope all involved are ok. Just curious why anyone in a boat was near Bluebirds. Other than crab lines, cane poles and Crack pipes, what else is around there? I understand they were fishing a tournament but Bluebirds? Was it a gar or gas per goo event???


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

No its a local bass tournament held every Tuesday at the public ramp that is a mile or two up the road from Blue birds. One there is good bass fishing around blue birds and two blue birds has also been rebuilt and is a nice bait camp once again. 

For the people wondering I'm not sure exactly to the point where the collision happened but blue birds has a ramp and a narrow channel that runs under neath the power lines out to the main river channel. Where it exits into the channel is in the inside portion of a bend in the main channel. And there are some old pillons on the side of the river banks also so when you exit the small channel visibility isn't the best to left or right. I have always been exceptionally careful when entering the main channel for that reason, I've had boats come around the corner on me. But I know it was in that close vicinity but may have not been exactly at the mouth.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

ROBOWADER said:


> bound to happen sooner or later. I have no idea why anyone feels the need to go 80mph on the water.
> 
> BTW, not bashing SCB, they makes some sweet looking boats.


Hello ! Because they can win every tournament they enter now that they can get to their spot before someone gets up on it. Lol.


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm a firm believer everyone should have to take the Boater's Safety Course at least once before the grab on to that wheel and push the throttle forward. 

Nobody should die for a fun sport.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

JFolm said:


> Pick whatever speed you want. The scb went right and the other went left. There's the first problem. Then they start correcting the same way trying to avoid the first mistake made by one of the boaters.


So you're saying at 1 mile an hour this result would've been repeated?....the first mistake was excessive speed...

.


----------



## latex (Aug 11, 2013)

I was just running my boat and doing adjustments to the trim tabs and motor height. They are recovering the boats when I was at the launch. They have a lot of story's on what happened. I saw the scb as they put it on the trailer. W.L.F. will have the boat for the investigation. The scb is not a pretty sight.


----------



## jack1 (Jul 18, 2012)

Texting and driving or just talking on cell ??????????


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

ROBOWADER said:


> bound to happen sooner or later. I have no idea why anyone feels the need to go 80mph on the water.


Yep...


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

acoastalbender said:


> So you're saying at 1 mile an hour this result would've been repeated?....the first mistake was excessive speed...
> 
> .


Let's be realistic here. Do you only operate a boat at 1mph? Didn't think so. But yes, if both boats are heading at each other at 1mph and they both corrected the same way then they would collide. I don't know what his perspective of great speeds are but 40mph looks fast when a boat passes me in my little boat.

I believe both boaters are at fault. One is for speed and one is for yielding the wrong way. Only one is being called a victim.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Two vehicles on the interstate, one driving 75mph and another one coming the other way at 30mph and decides to cut across in front of the 75mph vehicle and they collide...who is at fault here? 
Don't be ignorant people.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

JFolm said:


> Let's be realistic here.Do you only operate a boat at 1mph? Didn't think so. But yes, if both boats are heading at each other at 1mph and they both corrected the same way then they would collide. I don't know what his perspective of great speeds are but 40mph looks fast when a boat passes me in my little boat.
> 
> I believe both boaters are at fault. One is for speed and one is for yielding the wrong way. Only one is being called a victim.


After you sir! I don't know any better than the man in the moon what happened but I do know the _extreme _parameters under which this or any other accident would very likely not have occurred.........today's word is obtuse.........:biggrin:

.


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

Well Smack, since you asked be ignorant and bliss. Water and freeway are 2 different animals. #1 a captain is responsible to run his vessel at a safe speed. That being that the vessel is controlled as to be able to stop in a hazardous situation and not hit the other vessel. If the vessel moving 35 miles per hour is the stand on vessel and the boat moving 75 is the give way vessel then he is the one at fault. I don't know what happened on this boat wreck but it's not cut and dry like you might think.
#2 if you drive your boat like you drive your car on the freeway, well......
your probably in the wrong most of the time!
Of course , I've just had a 100 ton masters license for 31 years and been working on the water for 37 years so what do I know.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

ToddyTrout said:


> Well Smack, since you asked be ignorant and bliss. Water and freeway are 2 different animals. #1 a captain is responsible to run his vessel at a safe speed. That being that the vessel is controlled as to be able to stop in a hazardous situation and not hit the other vessel. If the vessel moving 35 miles per hour is the stand on vessel and the boat moving 75 is the give way vessel then he is the one at fault. I don't know what happened on this boat wreck but it's not cut and dry like you might think.
> #2 if you drive your boat like you drive your car on the freeway, well......
> your probably in the wrong most of the time!
> Of course , I've just had a 100 ton masters license for 31 years and been working on the water for 37 years so what do I know.


You are correct, there are many factors involved that we do not know about. I was just giving an example. No one ever said you don't know anything or tested you on your captaining skills. 
Someone yinged when they should have yanged but just because there was an SCB involved does not automatically make that vessel in the wrong.


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 13, 2006)

Where did I miss the KNOW speed of the SCB?


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

I doubt either the SCB or the unknown make bay boat were cruising at more than 30 knots, judging from the damage. I appears that the SCB struck the other boat in the forward port side freeboard dead on with the bow of the SCB. This apparently capsized the other boat. It was reported that everybody was ejected. With low freeboard bay boats this is expected. The fact that everyone was conscious enough to stay afloat until the johnboat witness rescued them is a solid clue that the speed on either was rather moderate. 

It would take a skilled crew to pick up 6 or 7 people in a less than 10 minutes. That fella did not look like an ex-Coastie. 10 minutes in the water for an unconscious person without a PFD is a 100% fatal incident. You can count out speed as a causing factor in this one. "Deepsheet that can afford a boat"? #1 causing factor. 

Blaming a boat because it will go 75 for a crash is like blaming a gun for a bank robbery. It's a tool. Not a being. It's the person operating the tool that needs to be held responsible. 

Wear that PFD. And a man that not does use a kill switch is an even bigger fool.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

acoastalbender said:


> After you sir! I don't know any better than the man in the moon what happened but I do know the _extreme _parameters under which this or any other accident would very likely not have occurred.........today's word is obtuse.........:biggrin:
> 
> .


Hahaha. Okay man.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

JoshJ said:


> Where did I miss the KNOW speed of the SCB?


SCB's only have one speed... if you aint first, you're last.


----------



## spooksupeRipple (Feb 28, 2015)

gman1772 said:


> I doubt either the SCB or the unknown make bay boat were cruising at more than 30 knots, judging from the damage. I appears that the SCB struck the other boat in the forward port side freeboard dead on with the bow of the SCB. This apparently capsized the other boat. It was reported that everybody was ejected. With low freeboard bay boats this is expected. The fact that everyone was conscious enough to stay afloat until the johnboat witness rescued them is a solid clue that the speed on either was rather moderate.
> 
> It would take a skilled crew to pick up 6 or 7 people in a less than 10 minutes. That fella did not look like an ex-Coastie. 10 minutes in the water for an unconscious person without a PFD is a 100% fatal incident. You can count out speed as a causing factor in this one. "Deepsheet that can afford a boat"? #1 causing factor.
> 
> ...


Boom


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

No common sense here guys. If it was a scb and it passed up a jon boat it had to of been going 80+. Even if we weren't there to witness it.


----------



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

TexasSlam18 said:


> There was a tournament going on with 30+ boats, mostly bass boats, that all run around 70. It happened right after blast off. Stuff happens and like most said its fortunate that nobody was seriously hurt. The only person that walked away from it jumped out of the SCB right before impact. He told me he was pretty sore but nothing else. Thank the lord they will all be ok.


No way the scb was goin that fast if the passenger jumped ship before impact.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Photo of a SCB speedometer.


----------



## fuzzie (Oct 28, 2014)

Need a lawyer or Ms Chloe? Look no further. 2coolfishing.com


----------



## oldredsled (Oct 13, 2014)

At least after he ripped the front end off and banked it ... He got the power pole down ..haha


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Negligence - failure to take proper care in doing something


I feel Rule 6 from the "Rules of the Road" was clearly neglected. Even thou this is more instructed for ships and such, it should apply to all vessels.



Inland Rule 6 : Safe Speed (part of it) 



"Every vessel shall at all times proceed at a safe speed so that she can take proper and effective action to avoid collision and to be stopped within a distance appropriate to the prevailing circumstances and conditions." 



Just because you can go fast, doesn't mean you should.


----------



## CLIMAX (Oct 3, 2012)

You Know lots of truth to the SCB passing a John Boat had to be going 80mph plus. I had a a guide call in yesterday that we had a boat doing high speed passes. He was sitting still. When the guys got back I went through the data, as we were mid range testing a new plug, funny thing I never saw anymore than 48mph. You just can't win some guys say it will never go that fast then you have guys like him that would swear it was a 90mph pass. Thanks Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------

